# Pochmann memo



## dolphyfan (May 16, 2007)

I am very new to blinfoldsolving but I can solve the cube with my eyes open using Stefan Pochmanns blindfold method. I was wondering if anyone used any methods other than the Donald Duck etc. or the PAO system. I am looking for a method that is good for a begginer but will stay in your head. So what are your methods? Thanks!!! 
-Tony


----------



## joey (May 16, 2007)

Why do you not want to use PAO or Donald Duck?

You can just use pure memorization, ie just really remember the cycles. It's what I do, although I might try use some sort of system in the future.


----------



## tim (May 16, 2007)

I use "no method". That means i memorize everything visually. At the beginning it's very difficult to keep all those informations in your head. So I recommend to solve the cube step by step blindfolded. For example memorize the corners, put the blindfold on and solve all corners. Memorizing visually works very well with the 3x3x3 cube, when you get used to it (practise is the key). If you want to use a memory system, you can use one of those described on pochmann's page ("Donald Duck" ). I don't think PAO works very well with Pochmann method, because you only solve two pieces at a time. But you can use something similar with two pieces of information per cubie and two cubies per room/place. Experiment with different systems and look what you like most.

btw.: have a look at this thread: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=793


----------



## Blingmasta (May 17, 2007)

I use the roman rooms technique described in this thread: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=793 

It works like a charm, and I find myself rarely forgetting things.

Rather than memorizing colors, I memorize piece location. For example, FL for front left, RB, for right back, etc.

For each location I have a corresponding object. For FL, I have a box of Fruit loops; for RB a robot. I just place each object in order inside my imaginary room. Read the thread on the technique if you need more details. During execution I just spin around the middle of my room looking at the objects.

That's for edges. For corners I do something different, but its the same idea... The best way to remember things is to come up with your own method


I hope that helped.

By the way, I love Eric Dolphy.


----------



## dolphyfan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to try the roman room technique. The replies were a great help because I have a friend that thinks BLD cubing is fake and I want to prove to him its real. If anyone uses the same methods but with minor adjustments please post. Thanks again!!!!! 
-Tony


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 21, 2007)

I use visual/touching for corners and I'm working on image for the edges.


----------

